# Soundtrack for Dead Snow?



## matty2fatty

Hey,

I just finished watching the movie Dead Snow, which for those who haven't seen it is an amazing Nazi zombie movie. 

Anyway, I'm trying to find the song playing during the final credits and aren't having any luck. Some of it isn't in english, and since the movie is Norwegian I'm assuming it's a scandanavian band. 

If anyone knows what this would be I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MFB

Amazing?

It's not even like a B movie, probably C at best. Bunch of no namers and obvious plot holes  Hate to play negative nancy but I found it to be eh.


----------



## CFB

It's so bad you just have to love it. It's like watching an Uwe Boll movie. Can't help you with the soundtrack, but there are a few norwegian dudes on here. Best of luck


----------



## klutvott

It's Animal Alpha - fire fire fire


----------



## matty2fatty

thanks dude, and to the other guys I didn't mean it in an 'I'd award it an oscar' kind of way, what I should have said was my roommates and I sat around and laughed our assess of for 90 minutes. I guess entertaining would have been a more accurate word to use. 

Any movie where a zombie nazi bites a guys nuts off is a winner in my book


----------



## vampiregenocide

I really liked it, it was kinda comical but well done at the same time.

Are you speaking about that chuggy song that plays at the beginning?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Found it, heres the track I think ur on about. Its Benea Reach  Great band. I didn't realise it was them.



Heres the full tracklist :

CC Cowboys - Harry
Åge Aleksandersen - Min dag
Christian Wibe - Super Sober
The Lapplanders - Singel og dopa
Edvard Gried - Dovregubbens hall (Hall of the mountain king)
Cyaneed - NR2
Awakening - Benea Reach
L.A Laplanders - Roald og Lena
L.A Laplanders - Smellt på tjukka
Animal Alpha - Fire! Fire! Fire!


----------



## matty2fatty

Hey, thanks, but it was actually the Animal Alpha track that Klutvott suggested, it wasn't really anything special, just a good rock song


----------



## vampiregenocide

matty2fatty said:


> Hey, thanks, but it was actually the Animal Alpha track that Klutvott suggested, it wasn't really anything special, just a good rock song


 
Ah fair dooze.  Benea Reach are equally awesome.


----------

